# where can you get all these products? read :)



## ag-guys (May 17, 2005)

I've given you guys links below:

Cialis 

Viagra 

Liquidex 

LiquidNolva 

LiquidClomid 

LiquiFem 

LiquiStride 

B12 


LiquiClen 

T3 

Carb-Blocker 


thanks
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## ag-guys (May 18, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)

$$$   When did the price of clen skyrocket   $$$


----------



## Pirate! (May 18, 2005)

Don't talk bad about board sponsers. It is all about who you know, LW83.


----------



## musclepump (May 18, 2005)

Hey, they might make up for their prices with customer service--with these types of products, that would be worth it.


----------



## ag-guys (May 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> $$$   When did the price of clen skyrocket   $$$



Hi LW83,

Actually, that's about the industry standard for most bigger companies.  In life, everything is about the same, you get what you pay for.  When you buy products from us we guarantee they will be 100% what we state they are or we'll give you your money back, you can even keep the product!

I have heard and seen all over many message boards (forums), people complaning about the products they bought from other RC companies, clen not working, cialis not working etc... in the end of the day the customer has to eat the loss. I don't stand for that, I have never cheated anyone in my life and never plan to, with AG-Guys.com, the customer is always right, we'll do whatever is needed to make you happy + some  that's my PERSONAL guarantee! 

In addition, we provide a wide range of ways for our customers to save, for example:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47964
http://www.ag-guys.com/specials.html 
*same links*

with our specials you save a lot of money; in fact, you get 50% off most of our products if you take advantage of the larger special offers.  On top of that (same specials page), we have monthly give aways worth over $2500 to our customers.  Last month, we gave our loyal customers over $2000 worth of goods for their continuing support of our company.

After all, you can go shop at Neiman marcus or Wal Mart; Wal mart will guarantee you the best price on ply-wood chinese furniture that will break in 30days, while Neiman marcus has a guarantee to all it's customers that all their products will last 5 years or more, OR your money back! Now that's trusting their product.  If anything, think of it this way, it all boils down to you get what you pay for, we work hard to make our customers happy and to provide the BEST products out there; we ship fast, we deliver fast, we give you quality, best bang for your buck and umatched customer service and support 24/7.  Our goal is quality with a smile....we provide the best and we are better then the rest, making us the #1 online RC retailer.  In addition, we have been in business for over 3 years, how many fly-by-night companies can say that? 

if you have questions feel free to PM or email me:
ag-guys@mail.ru

thanks
J @ AG


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2005)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> ...you get what you pay for.



couldn't agree more.


----------



## ZECH (May 19, 2005)

Also his is 200mcg per ml
Most others are only 125.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> couldn't agree more.



So your saying since I get 99% of my supplements for dirt cheap from *bulk*, that they are no good?  I should buy from GNC, because they charge more and are higher quality?


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So your saying since I get 99% of my supplements for dirt cheap from *bulk*, that they are no good?  I should buy from GNC, because they charge more and are higher quality?




Good point.

I used to see clen sell at $35 for 50ml (200mcg/ml) 

300% mark up.


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So your saying since I get 99% of my supplements for dirt cheap from *bulk*, that they are no good?  I should buy from GNC, because they charge more and are higher quality?



Last time I checked GNC does not sell "bulk powders".


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Hey, they might make up for their prices with customer service--with these types of products, that would be worth it.



Good point.


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Last time I checked GNC does not sell "bulk powders".




I think the GNC comment was a poke at "you get what you pay for".  It was unrelated to the bulk quantity comment.  At least, that's what I got from it.


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I think the GNC comment was a poke at "you get what you pay for".  It was unrelated to the bulk quantity comment.  At least, that's what I got from it.



thanks for explaining that to me.


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> thanks for explaining that to me.



I was not explaining it to you.  I was clarifying for Jake.  I hope he'll correct me if I mis-construded his point.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, I meant bulk nutrition.  It didnt turn green like I thought it would.


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

I've ordered from AG in the past. Not the cheapest, but they offer good products and service.


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I've ordered from AG in the past. Not the cheapest, but they offer good products and service.



good to hear the positive feedback, my dealings with the owner so far have been great, and he had good recommendations from other people I know. and when you're dealing with "research chemicals" this is very important because there are a lot of quacks out there that will either rip you off or send you crap products.


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> good to hear the positive feedback, my dealings with the owner so far have been great, and he had good recommendations from other people I know. and when you're dealing with "research chemicals" this is very important because there are a lot of quacks out there that will either rip you off or send you crap products.


Good point.  These guys are heavily bumped by respected people on Elite which is what prompted my purchase.


----------



## ZECH (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Good point.
> 
> I used to see clen sell at $35 for 50ml (200mcg/ml)
> 
> 300% mark up.


If you don't like the prices, go elsewhere. We will not tolerate bashing of sponsors. This is a warning!


----------

